# Whats your favorite shotgun? & Gauge?



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Just wondering what are some of your favorite hunting shotguns and your gauge of choice? My favorite shotgun has and always will be the Model 37 Winchester. I have owned and hunted with many different brands, gauges and models of shotguns over the years. Never really enjoyed hunting with pumps or autos. and always find myself going back to the model 37.(Over 1million made so that tells you something) Built like a tank, great quality and reliable almost to a fault. My favorite gauge in any shotgun would be 16, then 12 and 410, I've owned and still own 20ga guns but never really cared for them for some unknown reason, Lets hear your favorites and maybe some pics.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well,
For pheasant , rabbit, and grouse, a Lefever Nitro Special in 16 gauge. When I seriously chased them , I even had a backup Lefever. For waterfowl, an Ithaca Model 37 12 gauge, with the plug being a piece of copper tubing filled with lead,extra weight so the gun would swing easier. Favorite slug gun, same Ithaca with a K 1.5 Weaver scope, and wood plug.
John


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My best all around gun is my 1187 Remington. It has a slug barrel as well as a vent rib with chock tubes. Best gun I have ever had. Never had a second of problem with it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Sbe..........in 12 Ga. ITS IN MY SIGNATURE!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Benelli M1. I can't believe the amount of abuse a benelli can take and never let you down. I shoot over 1000 shells a year in dust, dirt, mud, weeds, water, hot, and cold before cleaning it in late january. I've disasembled my gun at the end of the year and had gravel fall out, without ever missing a beat.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Depends on the game.
Deer in Ohio; Ithaca Mod. 87 Featherweight w/Brenneke barrel
Pen raised Pheasant, Wild Chukar, Woodcock; Browning 410 feather FX
Quail; Beretta 687 SPIII, 20 ga.
Wild Pheasant; Ithaca mod. 37 , 16ga. original model w/tootsieroll fore end
Grouse; Can't seem to kill them bastards with anything
Ducks; Don't hunt em....Too darn cold out for that
Turkey; Benelli Nova 12 ga. 3 1/2 mag.(bring along your Vicodin)
Intruders; Benelli Nova 12 ga. 3 1/2 mag.00 buck (Vicodin won't help them)


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I have never owned an Ithaca Mod 37 but have always heard good things about them. I use to own a Rem 31 which is near the same gun. Smoothest pump action shotgun I ever picked up. I was at the Pro Show in Athens recently and saw some kid walking around with what he said was a Russian or Czhec copy of the Ithaca 37.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

As far as mechanical action shotguns go my very favorite is the original model 37 featherweight Ithaca's. There were many other pump shotguns that were manufactured in that era that were fine guns, probably better quality, certainly worth much more today than the Ithaca 37 but as far as I'm concerned none more hunter friendly. They may bump your shoulder a little harder than others but they carry, draw, and point very well. Their function and appearance, to me, is that of a classic American Field Gun. And to top it off you can pick up a fine example of that model in 20, 16, or 12 ga. for about $350 at the shows.

Forgot to add, a well maintained action on these guns is second to none I don't care who the manufacturer might be.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ithaca model 37 featherweight 20ga, dad bought it when he was 16 for $20...


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Deer mossy 500 t/s 12ga redfield 2x20 shotgun scope fed barnes sabot's:! 
mossy 500 t/s 20ga nikon 2x7x32 realtree scope sst sabots
Grouse/pheasants 1911 A H FOX 12ga 2x2 (dad got it from granddad) 
Rabbits(nice days) mossy 500 20ga //(bad days)sears model 200 20ga(1st new gun mom an dad got me,at age 10)poly-choke
Squirrels most of the time i use a .22, sometimes i use my 1st ever gun a topper jr 410 single shot full choke(given 2 me by my grandfather at age 8)
Home protection mossy 500 12ga 18 1/2 tactical grip's/laser/light 
mrtwister_jbo

ps the fox is my fav by far


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Dads old Winchester 1300 Autoloader. Rare that I get to use it.
Single shots are the red letter model 37 winchester,
Deer Model 1100 Remington.
Ducks, my Browning gold 10
I just picked up a Model XL 900 Ithica.Mod barrel,
I plan to use it on ducks and go from there to weather I like it or not.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My main gun I use is my Browning NWTF 12g. It is a versatile gun. I use it for turkey, doves, geese, and ducks. And I use it for trap shooting. My deer gun is a Remington 870 w/cantilever rifled barrel. I put a Nikon 3x9 scope and a Boyd's thumbhole stock on it. I had the trigger worked on and now it has a 3lb pull on it. It puts a lot of meat on our table.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Remington 870, 12 gauge for everything. If I had a 20 gauge I'd use it for smaller game and birds. 

Awesome gun, good price, always works.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Id Love To Have The Browning Bps But Wouldnt Trade Anything For My Winchester 97.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mossberg 9200 combo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

I PREFER THE " MOSSBERG 500 -A ." I AM ONLY ABLE TOO DEER HUNT NOW .WITH THEDIFFERANT CHOKES , BUT I ALWAYS USE THE IMPROVED CYL. USED THE GUN FOR 5 YRS AND NEVER MISSED A DEER " YET " I HHAVE A SET OF THOSE " TRUE_GLOW -SITES " ON IT . IT IS AWESOME !!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im kinda fond of the 20 gauge myself, I have a 1100LT-20 and a 870 Express, I also recently purchased a Remington 453 O/U that Im looking forward to trying out.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Upland bird gun: L.C. Smith Field grade 12 ga

Formerly my grandfathers. I've seen him take birds down from 50 yards away in full flight with this bad boy

Winchester 1200 for deer/turkey


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Gotsa ahhhh;
Ole Rem. Wingmaster 870 pump,

shoots the 3"mag.

4 Xtra bar. -deer (smooth bore)slug, 30" goose, & new rifled bar. 4 years ago which gave me a bit more confidence for the sabot thing. now I won't hesitate for the 75yd. + shots. even up to 100 maybe 110 range.

bought back in (yikes) early 70's,

Served me well & no problems  

Nik

Also have a Ranger 101.6 Double Barrel 12ga. side x side. Not having a shotgun way back when?, a friend of mine told me to use it while he went to Nam, & well..... I still have it, never have shot it, just sit's there in my gun cabinet, for he never came back to use it


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Deer - Remington 11-87 12 gauge... cantalever scope mount with a 3x9

Rabbit - Reminton 1100 - LT 20 gauge

Tree rats - Savage model 24. .410/.22


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

win. model 12 w/30" full choke 12 ga. for squirrels/pheasants.
94c stevens .410 single shot for bunnies/quail.
those are the two i've always used.
don't/can't hunt these days,but if i did,i think i'd leave the old guns home and stick with my win. 1300 combo gun w/choke tubes for all the above plus deer


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I love my Remington 1100 20ga


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Featherweight Ithaca Model 37 in 16 gauge was the best shotgun I ever had. I gave it to my son and now they both live in Florida. I have a special NRA addition Remington 870 Wingmaster in 12 gauge that's my #1 shotgun now.

A buddy from work won an IZU trap 12 gauge in a $5.00 raffle. He doesn't shoot sporting clays, so he sold it me for $40.00!!! I felt kinda guilty about it but bought it anyways. And it is... s-w-e-e-t!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LEJoe said:


> A buddy from work won an IZU trap 12 gauge in a $5.00 raffle. He doesn't shoot sporting clays, so he sold it me for $40.00!!! I felt kinda guilty about it but bought it anyways. And it is... s-w-e-e-t!!



got anymore buddies like that?lol. ive been looking for a trap gun for a while now


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

ezbite said:


> got anymore buddies like that?lol. ive been looking for a trap gun for a while now


I have lots of gun buddies. These kind of deals are few and far between though. I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to part with it. I recall you were also looking for an AR-15 at one time too right? Ever find one?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> A buddy from work won an IZU trap 12 gauge in a $5.00 raffle.


haha.that's exactly how i aquired my 1300 combo gun 
hunting buddy talked me into buying a $5 ticket in his club's raffle about 15 years ago.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruger Red Label O/U 20ga. for almost everything.

Deer: Mossberg 500 rifled barrel 20 ga.


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

Browning Citori superlight 28 Ga o/u : quail, woodcock, grouse, pheasants
Benelli 20 Ga auto : ducks & geese


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LEJoe said:


> I have lots of gun buddies. These kind of deals are few and far between though. I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to part with it. I recall you were also looking for an AR-15 at one time too right? Ever find one?


still looking. im trying to work a deal with a gun shop owner...but, not go so far.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

JOHNB said:


> Browning Citori superlight 28 Ga o/u : quail, woodcock, grouse, pheasants


 

That is one sweet gun! I'm jealous


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

mossy 500 for everything except squirrels. it is tough as nails, gets clened once a year weather it needs it or not, and has never failed to go boom when i pull the trigger.

For squirrels my CZ 452 in .22 with a 4-12x40 AO scope. I know it isn't a shotgun but it is a squirrel sniping machine


----------

